# RMEF South Slope Banquet



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

RMEF South Slope Banquet...

June 3rd in Hanna, UT. Great prizes and even better food! PM me or contact the Salt Lake Chair to register.

http://www.utahrmef.com/


----------

